# THANKS wyogoob



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Everyone on this forum already knows that goob is a stand up guy but I would like to take this opportunity to publicly acknowledge that and to thank him.

He mentioned that he had a firearm in 25-20 in another thread and I replied back that I had a box of bullets for that caliber if he was interested. He said that he was and I told him i would just trade him some bullets for a caliber that I used, that I didn't know what they were worth but I had no use for them and I trusted his opinion on them.

I was waiting to hear from him when a box showed up on my doorstep, it had a couple of boxes of .300 WSM and a couple of boxes of 30-06, the same brand and weight that my daughter shoots in the 06 that my father in law gave me for my college graduation and that I gave to her for Christmas last year. Well over $100 in bullets at current prices.

Anyway goob doesn't know me from Adam, I have never met him, only read his posts on this forum. It was an awesome feeling to know that he had that kind of trust in another human being.

Thank you wyogoob, not just for the bullets but for your trust and your integrity, also your common sense posts and your humor. You are welcome at my campfire anytime.

Bowgy


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

He still owes me a quarter.
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

goob gave me some bear salami once. With cheese and crackers and boy it was my favorite.



.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

sawsman said:


> goob gave me some bear salami once. With cheese and crackers and boy it was my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had the antelope salami and gabagool once. 8):EAT:

Pretty tasty!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Everyone on this forum already knows that goob is a stand up guy but I would like to take this opportunity to publicly acknowledge that and to thank him.
> 
> He mentioned that he had a firearm in 25-20 in another thread and I replied back that I had a box of bullets for that caliber if he was interested. He said that he was and I told him i would just trade him some bullets for a caliber that I used, that I didn't know what they were worth but I had no use for them and I trusted his opinion on them.
> 
> ...


Kind words, thank you.

The bullets I got from you are the discontinued Hornady 60-grain 2510s, THE bullets for one of my favorite calibers, the 256 Winchester Magnum.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> He still owes me a quarter.
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


You're right.

I'm broke. How 'bout some jerky?

.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

This is my favorite thread!


----------



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

Two Dollars. I want my two dollars.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Catherder said:


> I had the antelope salami and gabagool once. 8):EAT:
> 
> Pretty tasty!


How does one get the gabagool !?

Better yet, how does one get rid of the gabagool? Penicillin, Amoxicillin or is it terminal?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> How does one get the gabagool !?
> 
> Better yet, how does one get rid of the gabagool? Penicillin, Amoxicillin or is it terminal?


I got Gabagool by getting bit by mosquitoes on a Uintas backpacking trip.

The penicillins are ineffective, but doxycycline and zithromax work great.


----------

